# Where's all the iBooks?



## Elric (Jul 30, 2005)

I have been trying for over a week to get a new iBook, anyone in the London to Hamilton area that has one in stock? I wanna get it TODAY DAMMIT!


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

You and the rest of us  - Just trickling in.


----------



## J-Money (Jul 30, 2005)

You could've just ordered it last week, and it would have been here today. 

That really sucks though. I ordered my ibook last monday, and they upped my shipping to "express" cause they sent me applecare without wanting it. But it's been a week, and I want it now! FedEx says it's at the local FedEx location here, but the estimated ship date is tomorrow... They better ship it to me today cause it's already there!! Frekkin A, it's express, and they're going to hold it at the location until [email protected]?#[email protected]#!#@


----------



## moonsocket (Apr 1, 2002)

they have them at compusmart here


----------



## Elric (Jul 30, 2005)

I got my name on the next ones that come in at the two London locations (where I'd really prefer to buy) but I AM JONESIN! I need it today and I'm willing to drive for it.


----------



## Elric (Jul 30, 2005)

Where's "Here"
(I have to work at 2pm)


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 18, 2005)

Fredricton, NB lol.

Won't quite make it back by 2.


----------



## Digital_Gary (Sep 18, 2003)

They are finally starting to trickle in. We have a 12" in stock but all 14's are spoken for.


----------



## Elric (Jul 30, 2005)

[email protected] said:


> Fredricton, NB lol.
> 
> Won't quite make it back by 2.


heh heh yeah I guess you are right, damn I'm sitting here waiting for YOU to call me Colin! I believe I'm the next on your list for a 12.....

(Ron Roberts)


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 18, 2005)

Ron

Gimme a ring.

Thanks.


----------



## Toca Loca Nation (Jun 22, 2004)

Where have all the ibooks gone?
Long time passing
Where have all the ibooks gone?
Long time ago
Where have all the ibooks gone?
Gone to pre-orders, every one.
When will the next ones come?
When will the next ones come.


----------



## draz (Jun 13, 2005)

WTF?

high art i say


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

.


----------



## Elric (Jul 30, 2005)

HowEver said:


> What was that store on the reservation? Try them.


For some reason I do not understand this post...


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

.


----------



## Elric (Jul 30, 2005)

Went to the reservation, they didn't have any, STILL can't find one, I NEED it for this weekend dammit!

There was a 8 year old kid playing on one at the store, but it obviously wasn't one for sale.


----------



## Elric (Jul 30, 2005)

So yeah, From London to Hamilton, still looking, I NEED it for the weekend


----------



## Heart (Jan 16, 2001)

Get a Powerbook instead.


----------



## Elric (Jul 30, 2005)

Not enough funds


----------



## Elric (Jul 30, 2005)

Anyone? I know places are open today, any have iBooks in Stock? PLEASE help me! I am so impatient right now it just AIN'T funny! LOL


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

.


----------



## Voyager (Aug 7, 2005)

HowEver said:


> How long would it take www.apple.ca to deliver it to you?


I ordered mine on Aug. 7 (BTO) and received it on Aug. 15. I used the free shipping option- it may have been a couple of days faster if I had paid for faster delivery.

Voyager


----------



## Elric (Jul 30, 2005)

Voyager said:


> I ordered mine on Aug. 7 (BTO) and received it on Aug. 15. I used the free shipping option- it may have been a couple of days faster if I had paid for faster delivery.
> 
> Voyager


Well, I don't have a credit card for one, but even IF I did if I ordered it now I'm sure I would get it later than the stores.

I want to walk in TODAY and pay cash, and take it home. I know some people have gotten them, and I am SURE there's one in stock SOMEWHERE.


----------



## Elric (Jul 30, 2005)

Bump, Please ANYONE?


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

We have one unspoken for current 12" in stock and a couple of 14" 1.33s


----------



## Melonie (Feb 10, 2005)

Maybe you have already, but have you tried the Yorkdale Apple Store?

Mel


----------



## da_jonesy (Jun 26, 2003)

Here is mine... on its way to me!

Aug 20, 2005 10:54 AM At local FedEx facility ST CATHARINES, ON 
Aug 19, 2005 9:13 AM Int'l shipment release MISSISSAUGA, ON 
8:19 AM At dest sort facility MISSISSAUGA, ON 
3:43 AM Departed FedEx location MEMPHIS, TN 
1:14 AM Arrived at FedEx location MEMPHIS, TN 
Aug 18, 2005 3:29 PM Departed FedEx location ANCHORAGE, AK
10:39 AM In transit ANCHORAGE, AK 
Aug 17, 2005 6:04 PM Arrived at FedEx location ANCHORAGE, AK 
Aug 18, 2005 12:21 AM Shipment exception SHANGHAI CN 
Delay beyond our control 
Aug 17, 2005 10:23 PM Picked up SHANGHAI CN 
Package received after FedEx cutoff 
Aug 16, 2005 8:57 PM At local FedEx facility SHANGHAI CN 
Aug 15, 2005 11:30 PM At local FedEx facility SHANGHAI CN 
10:38 AM Package data transmitted to FedEx


At this rate I should be expecting it monday


----------



## yuwing (Aug 13, 2005)

yorkdale has a waiting list.

i'm on the waiting list on my campus computer store but i think i better call 'em everyday to make sure mine is reserved!


----------



## HansomPete (Mar 11, 2005)

my 12"ibook is stuck in japan, however my ipod is in mississauga


Aug 21, 2005 - 1:53 AM Shipment exception SENNAN-SHI JP - Delay beyond our control 
Aug 20, 2005 - 10:22 PM	- Picked up - SHANGHAI CN - Package received after FedEx cutoff 
Aug 19, 2005 - 11:30 PM -At local FedEx facility - SHANGHAI CN 
Aug 18, 2005 - 11:30 PM	-At local FedEx facility - SHANGHAI CN


----------



## Elric (Jul 30, 2005)

da_jonesy said:


> Here is mine... on its way to me!
> 
> Aug 20, 2005 10:54 AM At local FedEx facility ST CATHARINES, ON
> Aug 19, 2005 9:13 AM Int'l shipment release MISSISSAUGA, ON
> ...



Apparently the quickest way from A-B is NOT a straight line, as FedEx has proven.


----------



## Elric (Jul 30, 2005)

JUST so everyone knows, there was a misunderstanding between MacDoc and I, and I have failed YET AGAIN to find one.

SO let's be clear, I NEED ONE 12" G4 iBook (the NEW one, with 60gig HD etc...)
Stores open Sundays? I WILL DRIVE  

Please?


----------



## Elric (Jul 30, 2005)

Oh my, I think I'm an idiot
Can someone post the new iBook 12" Tech Specs.... I was under the assumption it was 1.5 Ghz, with 60Gig HD...... But Apple's website says 1.33 Ghz, and 40Gig HD.... are those the old ones, or the new ones?


----------



## thejst (Feb 1, 2005)

1.33GHz PowerPC G4
512K L2 cache @1.33GHz
512MB memory (DDR333 SDRAM)
12.1-inch TFT Display
1024x768 resolution
ATI Mobility Radeon 9550
32MB DDR video memory
40GB Ultra ATA hard drive
Combo Drive (DVD-ROM/CD-RW)
Built-in AirPort Extreme
Built-in Bluetooth 2.0+EDR
Scrolling Trackpad
Sudden Motion Sensor

(from apple.com/ca)


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Yes Elric had a significant brain freeze on this and hopefully can still come back and get it.....sans some rather expensive gas


----------



## Elric (Jul 30, 2005)

LOL yes, I would VERY much like to come back and get it, when is the earliest you will accept me


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Right now - preferred before 12


----------



## digitalmatty (Mar 2, 2005)

Udpates To This Drama Fest Pls!


----------



## mac_geek (May 14, 2005)

Elric said:


> JSO let's be clear, I NEED ONE 12" G4 iBook (the NEW one, with 60gig HD etc...)
> Stores open Sundays? I WILL DRIVE


So.. what does crow taste like, anyway?


----------



## MBD (Sep 1, 2003)

So did you get one today. I know what it's like to really be impatient to get something...why I know I'm far from enlightenment.


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

.....in about 10 minutes unless lighting strikes. 

No more current 12" til next week BUT a couple of 14" 1.33s lonely for a home.


----------



## Elric (Jul 30, 2005)

WAHOOOOOOOOOOO!! Thanks MacDoc! YOU ROCK!


----------



## da_jonesy (Jun 26, 2003)

Mine came by Fedex 2 hours ago... everything is copied over and running great. Now to get some more memory... 768 isn't cutting it.


----------



## yuwing (Aug 13, 2005)

my campus ordered 40 ibooks and they'll come this week! i hope to get one at the end of the week


----------



## macthink (Aug 23, 2005)

yuwing said:


> my campus ordered 40 ibooks and they'll come this week! i hope to get one at the end of the week


which uni? better than getting from yorkdale?


----------



## PenguinBoy (Aug 16, 2005)

Elric said:


> Oh my, I think I'm an idiot
> Can someone post the new iBook 12" Tech Specs.... I was under the assumption it was 1.5 Ghz, with 60Gig HD...... But Apple's website says 1.33 Ghz, and 40Gig HD.... are those the old ones, or the new ones?


I got one of the new 12" iBooks, as mentioned elsewhere in the thread it is indeed 1.33 GHz with 40 GB HD. I just bought mine off the shelf here in Calgary, so I'm not sure what 'build to order' options are. There seemed to be plenty in stock last week when I got mine.

So far I haven't felt the need for a faster CPU. I did upgrade the memory to 1GB. A 60 GB HD would be nice, 40 GB is a bit small these days, but I have plenty of space on my network as well as one of the cheap 160 GB USB / FW drives mentioned in another thread, so I can live with this limitation.


----------



## postivevibez (Jun 25, 2005)

friggin Yorkdale is sold out(the 12") till Sept(unless that person didn't pick it up today and its on hold for me!!!)

And George Brown is sold out!!! ahh what is a student to do!!!


----------

